# DVR510 Protected Programs Getting deleted



## jasmine (Oct 26, 2006)

My protected recorded programs on DVR510 is getting deleted after approximately 30 to 40 days, or about 30 items on "My recording" list. Are there a limitations as to how long it can be saved? Any tips on how to preserve my recording for ever? Thank you.


----------



## Jiminyc (Nov 16, 2007)

I too have had my protected programs deleted. I called Dish Customer Service last night and the Tech Support Rep told me there is a problem with the latest upgrade - they are receiving numerous calls for this problem. Dish offered me $10 off a month for a year ($120) and then three months free premium package at $30 month ($90) for a total of $210 to apologize for this error.

I can't believe this did not come up when they tested the software - I had several programs recorded that were important - I've learned my lesson and will now download those programs to a DVD


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

There are still 3 software versions considered to be current, the newest P401 is still in staggered release. Which version are you having problems with?


----------



## Jiminyc (Nov 16, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> There are still 3 software versions considered to be current, the newest P401 is still in staggered release. Which version are you having problems with?


I have the P401 release - I've noticed several problems with the release - everything from deleting my protected programs on my DVR - to wiping out my timers - not recording the entire program when and the default setting of start one minute prior and end three minutes after - causes an automatic conflict if you want to record back to back shows ( this was an easy fix once I realized why I was getting a conflict)


----------



## pringerx (Apr 16, 2005)

Today, I found one of my recordings missing from last Wednesday. I was pretty upset at first, but now that I think about it, it could have been worse. There's about 20-30 items in my list and I'm on the old P3.69.


----------



## regfman (Nov 20, 2007)

I also just found that two programs recorded in the last month were gone. I called Dish to report this and they denied that this was possible. Three calls later and quite a long time on hold I got to someone who admitted that it was possible that the update may have caused that to happen. I then asked for some compensation and they said there is nothing that they could do. 

I am tolerant of problems caused by upgrades but I did not like the tech support telling me that this couldn't of happened when they know it has been happening. I don't know if each of the people that I talked to knew this issue but the final guy I talked to who initially told me that it couldn't have happened from the upgrade, and then admitted that it was known issue, certainly was dishonest. At that point, in my opinion, they should have offered me some reduced rate or something. 

So I am ready to quit Dish. I am considering comcast, directtv or maybe just forget it. I originally got Dish to get the Sopranos. I think it was back in the second season. I've seen some good shows on HBO but with the exception of HBO I can take it or leave it and might just use the hi-def antenna and watch the over the air stuff once in a while, and maybe for a few more dollars bump up my Netflix account. I figure if I go from 3 out at time to 4 I'd probably have more than enough to watch.


----------



## Pulsar (Oct 4, 2007)

On my 510 running P401, 10 hours deleted yesterday and 30 hours deleted today after it had gone about a month with no deletion activity. At the time, I had about 60 recordings and about 10 hours remaining on the DVR for the first deletion and 18 hours remaining for the second deletion. Some of my most recent recordings were deleted, so it is not time based. Two of the shows deleted were one time recordings that I have not tried to record again and are not set up for new recordings, so it is not due to deleting multiple copies of the same show. I do not have a DVD recorder so it is not due to backing up shows. See my posts on other threads for more info.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

jasmine said:


> My protected recorded programs on DVR510 is getting deleted after approximately 30 to 40 days, or about 30 items on "My recording" list. Are there a limitations as to how long it can be saved? Any tips on how to preserve my recording for ever? Thank you.


Same here on a 501.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Anyway to offload programs from a 510 DVR?


----------



## whiteryder (Jul 26, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Anyway to offload programs from a 510 DVR?


It can be done, if you're comfortable opening it up and risking doing damage that could void your warranty (or if you don't have a warranty).

Check out the Yahoo Group called PVRExplorer at
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PVRExplorer/

You have to join to view messages I think, but if you don't want emails coming to your inbox you can set it to "no email" and then just read the info on the web.

The 510 hard drive is formatted for Linux so you can't read it directly with your PC, but they have a program you can download that can extract the programs to your PC in the right format to view them with most video players.

I recommend first going to the "Files" section of the website and reading "Easy USB Hookup", if you get the cables they suggest then you can do the job with minimal risk (never zero, of course!) and max convenience.

Unfortunately by the time I did this on my current 510, the creeping program-deletion bug had already corrupted the few programs that were left on the drive.  But I've done this in the past and it works great.


----------



## whiteryder (Jul 26, 2006)

In the past when I've had DVR troubles, I've called Dish and talked to many very nice tech support folks who unfortunately didn't have enough clues to help me. So I get more reluctant to call when I know I'm in for a loooong time on the phone before I get bumped up to someone who can help.

This time, when I ran into the creeping-deletion bug described in this thread, I contacted tech support using an online form on the Dish website. (It took me a while to step through all the various "contact us" paths to find the right form, but it does exist.)

I got fairly quick responses (for email support) - always within a day, sometimes within hours. Not as fast as phone support but MUCH less stressful. And as a bonus, I had a virtual paper trail to keep track of what both parties said along the way. I did have to wade through the usual boilerplate suggestions, but it was easy to pick out the part that was entered by an actual human.

(And I always made sure to thank by name whomever responded, regardless of whether their reply solved my problem. I think it helped both of us remember that behind the computer screens there are two human beings doing the talking.)

As a result it only took a few quick iterations before they recognized the DVR needed to be replaced. (And even some of the boilerplate was useful - I never knew before that the channel buttons allow you to step backwards to past timers for example.)

I still may have to change my loyalty and try the new Verizon Fios TV, if these DVR problems keep happening. There's no point in having a DVR if I can't trust it to hang onto programs until I get around to watching them.

But I've mostly been very happy with Dish, and for now I have a new DVR that hasn't deleted any recordings (yet), so we'll see...

wr


----------



## chessmaster1010 (May 29, 2002)

Since Dish knows they have a very serious problem with P400/P401 deleteing protected recordings, why don't they stop trying to push the "upgrade" out. I'm still on P369 but one of these days my kid or I will mess up and accidentally accept the download.


----------

